# Additional audio filters



## Omega Dark Mage (Mar 22, 2017)

I noticed that OBS Studio has a gain filter, would there be a way to implement treble and bass filters as well? I know some 3rd party software's allow you to mod the audio output for streams but would it be possible to do it directly from OBS?


----------



## DEDRICK (Mar 22, 2017)

http://reaper.fm/reaplugs/

Install the appropriate 32bit or 64bit version depending on which version of OBS you are using. Included in these free VSTs is ReaEQ which is a parametric equalizer.

Once installed, when adding a filter select VST 2.x and choose ReaEQ-standalone from the dropdown


----------



## Omega Dark Mage (Mar 23, 2017)

Thank you for letting me know about the ReaEQ plugin.


----------

